# Top Gear has gone downhill...



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't know why I waste my time watching it, the last two episodes have been a total waste of time, from the music they playm to the tasks...

They concentrate too much time on the "star in a shite car" (all the stars have already been on the show, can't they find any new stars?)...

I used to think 5th Gear was a waste of time... :roll:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

used to be a little routine to watch top gear on a sunday, but last 2 weeks been at the cinema, was annoyed i missed them, but most people seem to be saying same all things, how its getting crap.

they do have thier moments tho the team.

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Niko, You didn't miss anything special, even the Lambo piece wasn't that good.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I managed to miss Top Gear for the first time last night.

I know some people have mentioned that it is repeated on Monday, however this doesn't appear to be the case up here in Scotland.

Can anyone tell me if it's repeated on any of the other BBC channels, i.e. BBC-3 or 4?

Is there any other way to watch it?

Thanks


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Thought last nights episode was god except the star in the car bit which is tired and old now, either drop it or have 'Star in a big f**k off supercar that they cant handle', that might be more entertaining.


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

> I managed to miss Top Gear for the first time last night.
> 
> I know some people have mentioned that it is repeated on Monday, however this doesn't appear to be the case up here in Scotland.
> 
> ...


If you have sky you will be able to get all the regional channels - i think they are around ch 960 ish. So you should be able to see the repeat for what its worth!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

badger said:


> > I managed to miss Top Gear for the first time last night.
> >
> > I know some people have mentioned that it is repeated on Monday, however this doesn't appear to be the case up here in Scotland.
> >
> ...


Either that or you'll find a nice p0rn channel! :wink: :lol:

Full listing of Sky Channels here

Looks like you'll need Channel 989 - BBC 2 England and it's tomorrow (Tuesday) evening at 7.00pm


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Don't know why I waste my time watching it, the last two episodes have been a total waste of time, from the music they playm to the tasks...
> 
> They concentrate too much time on the "star in a shite car" (all the stars have already been on the show, can't they find any new stars?)...
> 
> I used to think 5th Gear was a waste of time... :roll:


Oh I dunno.. if you think of it as light entertainment with the occasional car thrown in then its not to bad.

Total waste of time as far as actually reviewing cars, or letting you know anything about them tho..

But then, look at its competition.. '5th gear' and 'pulling power' hmmm..

Seems there is a serious gap in the tv market at the moment for a prgram that actually reviews 'real' cars, and does it in a sensible way, rather than just, 'its red, so thats good'....


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Can anyone tell me if it's repeated on any of the other BBC channels, i.e. BBC-3 or 4?


It's on BBC3, I forget when but it's quite late on in the week, Friday or Saturday perhaps.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leg said:


> Thought last nights episode was god except the star in the car bit which is tired and old now, either drop it or have 'Star in a big f**k off supercar that they cant handle', that might be more entertaining.


I didnt think it was God at all, I thought it was good, a car program most certainly isnt a religious icon. Well, not unless they improve it and havenaked ladies too.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

I don't have Sky, however it looks like it may be repeated in Scotland on a Tuesday afterall. If it's not, I'll try BBC-3. I've just never had to watch a repeat.

It may not 'review' cars properly, but it's still a great entertainment programme, and is streets ahead of 5th Gear. I like it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What I was surprised at was they did a proper review of the people carriers, well, as proper as u could expect from TG.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Leg said:


> What I was surprised at was they did a proper review of the people carriers, well, as proper as u could expect from TG.


But I did get the impression that it was a tad staged to favour the Ford - especially with all the faffing around with the Zafira seats followed by the Hamster's well-practiced demo of the Ford's. :?

Also, did anyone else think that the Stig looked different in the Lambo? I thought he seemed to be a bit stockier than the usual one - maybe it was just the seating/camera angle/drunken haze from Saturday night playing with my eyesight :?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > What I was surprised at was they did a proper review of the people carriers, well, as proper as u could expect from TG.
> ...


I do agree that the 'scripted' nature of the show is more obvious now. Dont forget, Clarkson (belly is growing by the episode) has a GT that goes wrong every 2 minutes so I guess he will want to favour Fords ;-)


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I kind off enjoyed it.....I think :?

Must agree though - not enough concentration on car reviews, and too much "the star in the ferking car"

I did like the suspension on that Lambo though.....although I think I could get carried away with pressing that button to get it over the speed bumps 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Definately not what it was............. now Stars in a Reasonably Priced Car Show


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I want reviews on normal everyday cars that we can all afford to buy with the odd super car thrown in.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Or maybe some tests on used supercars? (that most can afford)

They seems to disregard all the existing models i.e. 355 vs 993 etc..


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

5th Gear was OK tonight.


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

> I don't have Sky, however it looks like it may be repeated in Scotland on a Tuesday afterall


Yip - 7pm on BBC2

Time to change the presenters, set and format.

It's lost it's appeal IMO


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I missed it last night as well 

Did they have a feature on building and racing Caterham Seven's?

Just wondering if I should bother watching tomorrow night or not :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

They did build a kitcar but it was about them larking about, very scripted, and next to nothing about the car build that meant anything. :?


----------



## Bones (May 9, 2005)

You can catch the most recent episode on the topgear website if you miss or cannot watch the re-run


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Maybe it's just me - but I still find it really funny.

Let's be honest, most cars are dull, and the old Chris Goffey type Top Gear was fine in its day, but I want to be entertained and if that entertainment is vaguely related to cars all the better.


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Well I managed to see the repeat earlier and what can I say 

I was really looking forward to the Caterham 7 builds followed by some top hooning around but that was a big disappointment 

What really annoys me more than anything else in this program is that when they have a race against some other "thing" from A to B (this time it was a couple of loons running through a housing estate) they always seem to cross paths and get their timing just so absolutely spot on :roll:

Yawn.

Still can't help watching it though


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Have to agree, its all staged now, defo gone down hill. I have a few Caterham mates and they said even if you knew what you were doing it would take about 72 hours to build it on your tod.

J


----------

